
Seven ways that companies have built virality - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/03/02/seven-ways-to-go-viral/
======
dfranke
"There have been several businesses that successfully grew by paying both new
and inviting users. The economics can make this more difficult for media
models than commerce models. However, it can drive a lot of new adoption, and
did for AllAdvantage and Paypal."

I'd hardly call AllAdvantage a success story.

------
smackaysmith
The guy should read the Orwell essay posted buy Guy Kawasaki earlier this
week. What was there, 35% buzz words? He may have made good points; I can't
parse his language.

